# Richmond reptile show Sunday march 24th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending at the Richmond reptile show on Sunday march 24th. The show starts at 10am and ends at 3pm. Address for the show is 
The holiday inn select
1021 koger center blvd
Richmond, va 23235
I will have frogs and pre made vivs and verts and a few supplies
Available frogs:
8 azureus 2-3 months ootw
6 patricia 2 months ootw
7 reduced pattern yellow backs 3-4 months ootw
8 mint terribilis 3-4 months ootw 
4 western bakhuis 3-4 months ootw 
1 vittatus 10 months ootw 
6 green/bronze auratus 
4 leucs 3-4 months ootw
1 byh 6 months ootw (looks male) 
2 pumilio eldorado 6 months ootw 
4 vanzolini 3 months ootw 
11 months ootw probable pair of vanzolini 
2 banded imitators 6 months ootw 
1.1 proven pair cobalts 
I will also have an assortment of neo broms and different size pieces of Malaysian driftwood this wood is the best for your vivs. Any questions please PM me or you can contact me at 443-310-2374. Thanks, James


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm also open to trades and I'm looking to buy froglets and adult pairs


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Is anyone thinking about coming to this show? I wouldn't mind meeting some new people


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

That is right down the road from my house, but I am living in Antwerp, Belgium at the moment. 

-Will


----------

